# Light/Dark Blue wyndotts?



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

I have 6 Blue Wyndott that where gotten in Feb. and even has little chicken I had 3 light in color and 3 dark in color. Now I almost think the lighter ones look like a lavender. I know the blue gene is hard to get. But would they still be classified as a blue or a lavender? 
Thank you for any help


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Do you have pics ?


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

Give me a few mins and I will have some! About to go feed!


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok I am having a hard time uploading them to this thread! I will keep trying...hoping that maybe this time it will work, if it does, this is 3 of the 6 Birds I bought as blue wyndotts.


----------

